# Winter Preview...



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

Still waiting for some snow to push here in Central Minnesota. So I got everything ready and took a few pictures this afternoon. Enjoy!


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice set up! looks like a new shop? Nothing like having a nice shop to work in! Dodge Diesels? Is the ford diesel (good ole 7.3?).


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

Dodge Dump is a v10 first year with a plow see how that work out. Got the trusty Ford 7.3 and then my daily driver dodge diesel 5.9. New shop that we built this past summer. 42 wide by 56' deep with infloor heat should be great to work on things in the winter.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice setup nothin wrong with a fisher fleet Thumbs Up. I want a garage like that someday. I like the snowbuckets on the bobcats and got anymore pics of the obs powerstroke.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Nice equipment and nice shop.
Don't know what you had before but it sounds like you have a building that will make you very happy.....especially when it's 10 degrees out and something breaks


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Where are you located??

Looks like some nice equipment! Seems like were the only ones that didn't get snow this last weekend.. Up north did and down south did. Central MN is gettin screwed!!! Making good ice though 

Safe winter to you!


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Where you at in central minnesota??


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

87chevy;1373405 said:


> Where are you located??
> 
> Looks like some nice equipment! Seems like were the only ones that didn't get snow this last weekend.. Up north did and down south did. Central MN is gettin screwed!!! Making good ice though
> 
> Safe winter to you!


We are located in Lester Prairie.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Who makes the snow bucket with the mesh spillguard?


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

xtreem3d;1373998 said:


> Who makes the snow bucket with the mesh spillguard?


A buddy of mine makes them. If you are interested let me know.
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/2712977652.html


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

that building is awesome


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

That is a sweet shop!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

andy'slawncare;1374013 said:


> A buddy of mine makes them. If you are interested let me know.
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/2712977652.html


Thanks....That listing has been removed. How wide,deep, tall and cost on it?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

infloor heat ... I'm on my way over .... have a bay ready for me ... sweet equipment and building!!!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice equipment and nice shop. How do you like them XLS's?


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

xtreem3d;1376512 said:


> Thanks....That listing has been removed. How wide,deep, tall and cost on it?


35" deep and 32" high
expanded metal at top so the cutting edge can easily be seen
made of heavy duty 1/4" steel 
3/4" x 6" cutting edge
10,000lb D-ring on center of bucket for easy access to loop a chain
steps on both sides of bucket for ease getting in and out of the skid loader
$1,200.00

So far I am happy with the XLS. The plow is fast for large areas but is heavy and not meant to open up difted roads, will push the truck right in the ditch.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Beautiful garage! I'm looking to build one just like that next year only 30*50 though.....or maybe not once I get going :-D


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Is that a Lester building by chance? Ever go to Angvall Hardware? I have a few connections in the area so its fun to hear from people out in Lester! 
Nice looking set up.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Your set up is very sweet! Thumbs Up we are all waiting for the white stuff to fly and all we have up here is rain


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

*2012-2013 Season Pictures*

Got all the equipment out today for some pictures. This past year I have sold off older trucks and replaced with newer ones. Bring on the snow...


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good. I really like the Pete. The shop is also really nice. I am pretty sure I have been to your place 6 or 7 years ago. Did you or do you run walkers? We looked at one forsale.
How do you like the expandable plows compared to a Vee?


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

We only run John Deere's mowers. We are located about 2 miles from NBW, I see Joe does some snow hauling for you. The expandable plows are alot faster then a vee plow. The only problem I have had so far is on heavy snow years when rural driveways drift in. Cant break threw the drifts, pushes the front end of the truck right towards the ditch.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Need more pics of the pete, looks like an awesome bed on there


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

andy'slawncare;1525045 said:


> We only run John Deere's mowers. We are located about 2 miles from NBW, I see Joe does some snow hauling for you. The expandable plows are alot faster then a vee plow. The only problem I have had so far is on heavy snow years when rural driveways drift in. Cant break threw the drifts, pushes the front end of the truck right towards the ditch.


Wrong andy then. yes Joe does haul with us and we use one of his skids. I was just out there yesterday.


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

*2013-2013 Winter Pics*

The winter Rigs. Missing one Bobcat s175 with 7' Bobcat snow plow. Praying for a good snowfall this coming winter.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks nice. How do you like the blizzard style plows vs the Vee?


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice looking setup ! Cant wait until next year when that will be me!


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

ryde307;1667116 said:


> Looks nice. How do you like the blizzard style plows vs the Vee?


Open parking lots= blizzard style is fast.
Rural country driveways with heavy drifting, Blizzard style your stuck with nothing need a vee plow.


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

*2014-2015 Snow Fleet*

Keeping up with the yearly post! I have added two full time guys this past year to keep up with the workload. I give each guy a good amount of company swag. During the snow season everyone is required to wear safety clothing. Give me peace of mind and helps keep everyone safe in the dark and bad weather conditions.

Snow side of the business has grown and shows unlimited potential in the coming years. This winter I added a new 2014 Bobcat S590 2 speed and a 3 yard electric Salt Dogg spreader.

Within the next year I would like to purchase a tractor/ blower combination.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

nice fleet, nice shop I like it a lot!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice looking equip & shop! You'll love the 590...great machine! What model are the other SS's you have? I'd like to see some better pics of the snow buckets....do you have any, or a link that would show me some? Thanks!


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

snocrete;1873357 said:


> Nice looking equip & shop! You'll love the 590...great machine! What model are the other SS's you have? I'd like to see some better pics of the snow buckets....do you have any, or a link that would show me some? Thanks!


2009 s175 and s185, I can get a picture of the buckets tomorrow. The company that I buy from doesn't have a website.


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

TKLAWN;1873354 said:


> nice fleet, nice shop I like it a lot!!


I have sent some leads your way for snow. I know we haven't meet but still keep up on the Minnesota weather forum and your local.


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

The day FarmRite delivered my new skid.

Foreman sent me the picture. I was out in North Dakota hunting ducks that day.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

That's a nice looking dodge you have there


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

andy'slawncare;1873422 said:


> 2009 s175 and s185, *I can get a picture of the buckets tomorrow*. The company that I buy from doesn't have a website.


Thanks



andy'slawncare;1873438 said:


> The day FarmRite delivered my new skid.
> 
> Foreman sent me the picture. I was out in North Dakota hunting ducks that day.


S185's are a great machine...I've owned a couple. Your going to be happy with the increased performance and abilities of the 590 over the 175 & 185.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I love your setup! Why do you run snow buckets vs pushers on the bobcats?


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

EGLC;1873866 said:


> I love your setup! Why do you run snow buckets vs pushers on the bobcats?


We have small HOA driveways and commercial parking lots. Just have not found the need for pushers in the work we are doing currently.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

andy'slawncare;1873429 said:


> I have sent some leads your way for snow. I know we haven't meet but still keep up on the Minnesota weather forum and your local.


Thanks! Appreciate it. Good luck with the season.


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

*2015-2016 Winter Preview*

Lined up all the equipment and trucks for our traditional winter picture today.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Lookin goodThumbs Up

How have you liked he S590 compared to your 175 & 185?


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

Only have about 80 hours on the S590. Last year we had little snow and this year so far hasn't been any better. I do like the cab layout and rides alot smoother. Already starting to rust though and we wash it after every storm.:angry:


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

thats a great fleet and shop!

what size snowplow shovels do you use


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

We have some of every size. Mainly use the 30" ones.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Morning Andy,
It's nice to see how your business has steadily grown throughout the picture thread...Congrats and good luck this winter,
Steve


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks much Steve.


----------



## andy'slawncare (Oct 8, 2007)

Happy Plowing everyone. We are praying for snow. Got one salting and one plowing event, so far this year. Hoping for a big year.


----------

